# Toro 724 Snowthrower (1980) plastic gas tank question



## DonD (Oct 23, 2015)

While siphoning out the gasoline in my tank so I could stand the machine up for some maintenance work, I saw some small floating debris in the tank. I am now worried that some dirt or debris is in the tank that will eventually find its way to my new carberator. Should I remove the tank to try to clean it out, or is there some sort of filter in the tank that will prevent the dirt from reaching my carberator? When I replaced the carberator I also replaced the fuel line and in-line fuel shut-off valve, so I know there is no fuel filter between the tank and the carberator.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

DonD said:


> While siphoning out the gasoline in my tank so I could stand the machine up for some maintenance work, I saw some small floating debris in the tank. I am now worried that some dirt or debris is in the tank that will eventually find its way to my new carberator. Should I remove the tank to try to clean it out, or is there some sort of filter in the tank that will prevent the dirt from reaching my carberator? When I replaced the carberator I also replaced the fuel line and in-line fuel shut-off valve, so I know there is no fuel filter between the tank and the carberator.


 You might want to remove the small debris by removing the tank or you should and could just put an inline fuel filter that would catch those debris.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

take the tank off dump some new fuel in swish it around and dump it out. then stick a inline filter in there.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## DonD (Oct 23, 2015)

Can you recommend an in-line fuel filter?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The tank should have a filter in the bottom. There is a little screen that covers the opening where the fuel line attaches. You can dump the tank and rinse it out with water real good a few times and then leave it out in the sun with the cap off to evaporate any condensation left in it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

your carb will be fine tecumseh tanks have a built in filter


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

DonD said:


> Can you recommend an in-line fuel filter?


Don any small engine outlet would have these and you should recall the size of the new line you put in and ask for that size, Most should be the same size but I'm adding this just in case.


----------



## DonD (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks all.


----------



## Mrfedex40 (Jan 19, 2015)

Napa has these filters and they come with new clamps as well !!!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Big box stores, auto parts stores, Walmart, Ebay ...
I usually order 10 at a crack from Ebay. I prefer the clear ones so you can see if you have any crud or water in there. But sometimes it's how much room you have that determines what you can put in there.

https://www.google.com/search?q=home+depot+lawn+fuel+filter&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DonD said:


> Can you recommend an in-line fuel filter?


Briggs has those in line filters. you can get them at your friendly neighborhood hardware store.k:


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Briggs has those in line filters. you can get them at your friendly neighborhood hardware store.k:


those little pancake filters don't seem to be enough for a larger Tec for some reason...fine on my 3.5Hp machines but my 8Hp gets thirsty.


----------

